# Lets see some buggies



## 7 point (Feb 20, 2011)

Hears my 48volt clubcar 6'' lift 22'' tires


----------



## 7 point (Feb 26, 2011)

nobody has any buggies come on folks


----------



## Robert 31320 (Feb 26, 2011)




----------



## rjcruiser (Mar 7, 2011)

Here's my club car.  36 volt recently redone.  Now it is for sale 

22x10x11s on there.  Amazing how much ground clearance the club cars have with the 6" lift.


----------



## sogafishin (Mar 9, 2011)

Heres my lil buggy.


----------



## Robert28 (Mar 10, 2011)

2008 club car precedent gas. still needs alot of upgrades...working on that. this was taken in my towns Christmas parade last year.


----------



## erniesp (Mar 10, 2011)

Here is mine. E-z-go 36volt. 500 amp controller. 4"lift


----------



## david w. (Mar 18, 2011)

sogafishin said:


> Heres my lil buggy.



lil?


----------



## 7 point (Mar 29, 2011)

yall got some nice rides keep them coming


----------



## rjcruiser (Apr 18, 2011)

Here's another one that I just picked up.  Might have to keep it for a while...the chip helps out a bunch.

05 EZGO PDS with the Torque chip...6" lift and 22s.


----------



## gcs (Apr 18, 2011)

Heres my 2003 Club Car. Its 48 volts with a 6" super sport lift, 23" tires and a Plum Quick motor(Bandit). I've also put 2 gauge battery cables and a 400 amp cont. solenoid and a 500 amp Altrax controller.


----------



## Barroll (Apr 18, 2011)




----------



## 7 point (Apr 19, 2011)

I just made A front rack and gun rack pics will be added soon


----------



## rjcruiser (Apr 19, 2011)

gcs said:


> Heres my 2003 Club Car. Its 48 volts with a 6" super sport lift, 23" tires and a Plum Quick motor(Bandit). I've also put 2 gauge battery cables and a 400 amp cont. solenoid and a 500 amp Altrax controller.



Like the fender flares on that along with the tube sliders.

Very nice cart.


----------



## gcs (Apr 19, 2011)

rjcruiser said:


> Like the fender flares on that along with the tube sliders.
> 
> Very nice cart.



I liked the finder flares except for drilling the holes in the body to mount them. My better half gotten the brush guard and tube sliders for my christmas. I'm thinking of putting a clays basket on the front. Thanks for the good comments, Greg


----------



## 7 point (Apr 19, 2011)

hears my new home made front rack and gun rack


----------



## CraigS1001 (May 13, 2011)

Built this 05 Club Car Precedent from course cart to this with my Son.  72 Volt, 650 amp controller, 0-33 mph in about 4 seconds and will pull up a hill like a Jeep.


----------



## rjcruiser (May 13, 2011)

CraigS1001 said:


> Built this 05 Club Car Precedent from course cart to this with my Son.  72 Volt, 650 amp controller, 0-33 mph in about 4 seconds and will pull up a hill like a Jeep.



Yikes.  What all did you do to convert to 72 volt?  Motor, Controller, Charger?

What do you have for batts, 6 12v?

I bet that thing has some torque.


----------



## CraigS1001 (May 15, 2011)

Yes, it has 6 x12 Volt Trojan Blacks, an Alltrax 650 amp programmable controller and the IQ motor was rewound by a shop near Charolotte.  To keep the cables from overheating I went to #1 welding cable with aluminum lugs.  

This setup performs flawlessly.  We live in a hilly section of town and this cart climbs those hills better than most cars...Ha.. I was really surprised at the speed of this cart as I was building it for the torque.  The tire size is one thing that gives it the speed but I have to say, it doesn't get run that fast very often.  That thing is scary when you are going that fast. 

When the kids have it, I bypass two batteries and run it on just 48 volts but to be honest, the torque is the same, just a little loss of top speed.

We performed 100% of the work including the paint (no decals) and the uphostery.




rjcruiser said:


> Yikes.  What all did you do to convert to 72 volt?  Motor, Controller, Charger?
> 
> What do you have for batts, 6 12v?
> 
> I bet that thing has some torque.


----------

